
Own an Android Phone? You Might Not Get That Loan - poster123
https://www.bloomberg.com/view/articles/2018-05-04/algorithms-and-data-could-determine-creditworthiness
======
coreyp_1
Interesting article. However, I find it disturbing to be be judged without
being informed of the criteria (e.g., the apocryphal food-salting story
[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/movers-and-salt-
shakers/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/movers-and-salt-shakers/)).

